# Helping friend,goat with bad hooves and worms?



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm helping my friend with her 1 yr old buck,she didn't know anyone who could do his hooves at the time and they were badly over grown,he's pretty lame at the moment. (slippers almost),I trimmed them back,I dewormed him today with ivermectin,gave him some Pro Bios,I went to check him tonight and his poop is clumping?worms passing?he had perfect berries before I dewormed. He's eating and drinking,he's alert but still stays off his feet.

Any ideas why his stool is clumping?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I do encourage him to walk and he goes out on his own too,he's actually walking now,I should had did before and afters..but here's a picture now.

Picture 2 more inches on all 4!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be the stress of everything done to him. That was nice of you to help him out.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok,yep agreed :thumbup: ,I will leave him be then.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you check his FAMACHA score/membrane color? If he is very anemic from worms he may be lethargic from that rather than lame from the overgrown feet. Either is possible. Did he have any smelly wet spots between the toes of hood scald? That causes lameness easily.

That hoof is very tiny! What breed is he? His hooves appear somewhat soft - does he have loose minerals available?

The stress of hoof trimming and treatment may have caused the loose stool.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just checked it today,very pink..I would of pictured hoof rot too,but ZERO..they are soft,they looked like elf shoes before,he's spindly looking little guy,here's a picture of him..

She didn't at the time and will encourage her to buy some,but here I do what Pat Coleby suggests.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He had some kelp as well today he ate out of my hand.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Update:He's WALKING!he's doing even better today,I took off a little more hoof yesterday,they look more even now.He's has been eating a little each of everything (Minerals) he cleaned out my kelp ,He will be going back home next week!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he is doing better. Hopefully the owner will keep it up.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

She most definitely will ;-)


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Update:He went from good in my care,to worse when I brought him back..my fear was and is he has rickets.. I went to saw him the other day and he only wanted to be down,he looked depressed..my heart hurts for him,going back to get him and keeping him.He looked awesome just week and half ago! :tear:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I suggested putting him to sleep.I won't keep him alive if he's suffering badly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no...poor baby....there's no treatment for rickets?  Did your friend just not do what you told her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds to me like your friend didn't follow through with treatment. That is great that you are taking him back.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He's in a dark shed...I'm not mad at her,just mad she wasted my time.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

My goats free range here,they go in and out as they please,did the same for him and he was out and about the day before he went home..he was actually hauling butt around the yard.She sort of acted like it was my fault he wasn't standing again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds like someone in denial of their own severe negligence. I hope she doesn't own any other goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Give Vitamin D if it is rickets.

*


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just looked that up...I thought it was vitd deficiency....That's why with my new nubian buckling Jill told me to give vit D capsules....he had wobbly back legs when he came here. His legs are much better now...so do you have him now?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I gave vit a & D capsules once a week....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

In like 4 hours hopefully!would caps D do the same thing??

Have a spot all made up for him,keeping him indoors when I get him and see how he does,our chicken coop has look lighting when the sun is out,should help him feel a little better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is what I used...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Vitamin-A-D-Softgels-Dietary-Supplement-100-Ct/10533299

Jill also recommended selenium....so I gave him sel/e gel...


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok perfect,5000 safe for him to take you think?would upset his body too much?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would do bcomplex and probiotics too. TSC sells probiotic powder along with vitamin powder for the water...
Here are the ones I use...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goats-prefer-probiotic-power-1-lb

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/vitamins--electrolytes-8-oz-durvet-cattle-feed


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think it would upset his body too much...I gave mine once a week and he seemed in better shape than your lil guy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe do the bcomplex, probiotics and once a week vitamin a&d capsules...oh, and groceries of course. What has he been eating?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

She gave him free choice corn and grass hay.................corn being fed that way is kinda scary..when he was here,little bit of alfalfa and grass hay,small amount of BOSS,I gave him Probios and dewormed him while he was here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man...free choice corn ...scary.................


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I feed mine alittle bit of all stock grain,timothy pellets and BOSS in the morning all they get.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well it sounds like he is in good hands...or will be....please let us know how he does


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just found the thread on my buckling....the Vit D was 400 IU....he was on Vit C and E and A and Vit D.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/lg-has-bowed-back-legs-what-can-168569/


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

In pill form?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Got him settled in,he ate right away,drank some warm water,licked some kelp and is laying down.I'm pretty sad,but feel better he's in my care.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The vitamin c I just fed to him but I crushed it on his food. The vit A & D is a gel cap....take a pin and poke a hole in one side and squirt it on his feed or in his mouth...same for vitamin E gelcaps.
I have some who will eat them whole and some I have to squirt it onto feed...
Just be sure not to do the vitamin a & D more than once a week....unless someone wiser than me knows better :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Plain D can given daily, it's the vit A they can overdose on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha! See what I mean?  So be careful with A!


----------



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

It is very nice of you to step in and help, some times people just don't know or lack faith in them self's to do things right. We are all learning some thing new every day.

:clap:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

So he could have like D 500MG a day until he improves? or could I go higher with the dose?
I gave him a vitamin D 500MG,also he ate small piece of vitamin C.

I had to force some electrolytes and pro bio's into him,he was up when I went out this morning,but went back down few mins later.My big doe is of course in heat  and thinks he smells amazing!she was sticking her nose into where the door knob used to be.

Plus here in MN we got over 10 inches of snow in one day and it's freezing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol....your doe may give him incentive to improve 

I'd wait for either happybleats or goathiker to answer that question....I am not sure what would be needed and what would be wasted....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

There's no going in or out without fighting her lol

She stands there shivering!barely wants to eat..good grief


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Too funny :lol: I can just picture a nose coming through the door knob hole :ROFL:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll get a picture lol.. its pretty hilarous


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok...need some help,he sounds stuffy,he blew some cleary/cloudy snot from his nose,small amount.I brought him up close to our house,dog igloo with straw,out of the wind and in the sunlight..He's otherwise eating and drinking,he looks bright in the eyes.Should I pick up some penicillin??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't have anything I would get both Tylan 200 and Penicillin.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

With him being compromised already and the weather not cooperating, I'd check his temp and if he has one, low or high, I'd start Tylan 200....I try not to jump on antibiotics but when he is already in a bad state, it can't hurt.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good idea,I'll go do that now.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

99.6 f


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, Tylan 200 @ 1cc per 25 lbs. SQ twice a day
Probiotics
Bcomplex 5cc per 100 lbs SQ (I do twice a day but not sure of that much is needed)
I'd stay off grain, hay or browse only.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does he have a sweater? Or can you make him one?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright sounds good,for how long?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have him under a heat lamp at night,or do you think he could use a bit more warmeth?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How close is the heat lamp to him? I like sweaters since they hold his body heat in


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Not very close,I will see what I have.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll go get a pic of LG in his "sweater" BRB...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so not the best cutting job...lol....but you get the idea!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we have something around here!lol

How long should I give him the Tylan 200?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Always old sweatshirts laying everywhere too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...having 3 kids still at home and two that flew the coop already...we have more than enough clothes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least 5 days.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Guess who was up and about when I got home!

Oh ok sounds good!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, 5 days at 2 times a day....
That's good! How is his temp now?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Will check this morning again


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good...how is his appetite?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

yep.. better go ahead 98.0 F.I put more straw down and gave him more hay,he's eating so far.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good...get him started asap!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The more he moves around the better, it helps get things working properly.

Glad he is eating, that is also good for him. No grain.

Allow him to browse if the weather isn't too cold there.

Giving probiotics and fortified B complex SQ would be good for him. A few hours after giving meds.
Sub temps can indicate rumen issues. 
How is his gut sounds or movement(left side)?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok,all I found was pencillin and I got B complex,can he have the pencillin once or twice a day?I picked up vitamins too,A&D,D,C AND E,I gave him those.I took him out,he went right back in the chicken coop to join my other two,I think he will do better having those two close.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I got him a sweater too..bit snug lol


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

You can give vit b complex every 6 hours for a day or so can't you? Whenever I have one with possible rumen issues I start that, especially if sub temp. Vet said it was ok


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

His gut is making sounds and is eating,had him out to stretch his legs,gave him the first shotof penicllin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May I ask why the penicillin is being given, didn't he just have other antibiotics?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Gave him B complex.He drank some Pro Bios and goat electrolytes,licked some baking soda as well..he's just picking at his hay and eating bits of it,hard to explain it but,his eyes look glossy?sick?well duh Hannah!but you know what I mean.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I never gave him anything else?my local fleet only had pencillin.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you start the penicillin or tylan?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Toth~ it is because he is sub temp...and super compromised from rickets.

I thought he was eating well? Has that changed?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Did you start the penicillin or tylan?


All the store carried was pencillin,yes he had his first dose around 12:30 today.
Then B complex tonight.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Toth~ it is because he is sub temp...and super compromised from rickets.
> 
> I thought he was eating well? Has that changed?


I'm so used to seeing mine stuff their faces,unless he ate a bunch and I didn't notice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so you have the right dose amount for penicillin? Also, keep an eye on his temp, I take it twice a day with a sick animal....more if I feel the need.
You do know with penicillin to NOT get it in a vein, right? Insert needle, pull back...if you see blood, stop and try again,If there is no blood you are good to go.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is his runny nose? Any cough?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, so you have the right dose amount for penicillin? Also, keep an eye on his temp, I take it twice a day with a sick animal....more if I feel the need.
> You do know with penicillin to NOT get it in a vein, right? Insert needle, pull back...if you see blood, stop and try again,If there is no blood you are good to go.


Yes,my mom is very good with that,I had her do that.I'm going out to check it once more tonight.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> How is his runny nose? Any cough?


Saw some crusty stuff,not bad..yes there is.

I'm kinda doubtful that this point,from what I was reading..they can be fine one moment and be dead the next.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...but don't give up. You'd be surprised how they can turn around. Just be diligent on the probiotics,b complex and penicillin. Keep him warm and take his temp twice a day.
Get him up and moving when you go out there to prevent bloat. I think the baking soda for him is good right now so I would leave that as an option for him. No grain, hay only or browse.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you giving 1cc per 20 lbs of the penicillin?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He's still under the heat lamp,he has a sweater and two cut legs of jammie pants,his temp is 101.3 F tonight.

We did 2cc's of it,too much?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and what type of penicillin?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

22 pounds,I was off 3 pounds...Penicillin G Procaine.He's looking rough,time will only tell.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I went back out gave him more Pro Bios,he licked it up right away.Was reading up,he sounds a little congested,you can give goats antihistamine for congestion.. Good or bad idea?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He's very much alive this morning,gave him more Pro Bios and syringed him electrolytes,just incase he stops eating all together,what can I give him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The goat is raspy? Did this just start?

Pen G, 1 cc per 20 lbs, I would go 2 x a day for 5 to 7 days. Sub Q
I would not use antihistamine with it.

Give the probiotics a few hours after giving pen, work it in between doses of pen.

If he stops eating while on antibiotics, he is pretty ill. That would be concerning.
Fortified vit B complex can be used to stimulate appetite. If you have RX banamine, it can be used, but not for more than 3 to 5 days, unless directed by your vet to give longer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would follow Toths suggestion....it is important to do the penicillin for a full 5 days and give it to him 2 shots a day.
How is he this afternoon? Is he eating any hay?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He had another shot,plus B complex,he's eating better again,gave him more Pro Bios and gave as much as he'd drink of electrolytes. Would that over load his system?he's so small.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

We're doing the full five days.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Raspy sounds are just about gone(I write 'Just about' just in case of change).He looks more perky and is just resting temp was 96.0 F this morning and now 99.8 F


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good...that is a good sign! Keep it up and keep him warm....I am battling a low temp in my buckling still, so I know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Good...that is a good sign! Keep it up and keep him warm....I am battling a low temp in my buckling still, so I know how frustrating it can be!


He butted my little doe:clap: lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....is he still getting the vitamin D?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes,I gave him A & D,D,E and C on Friday day,today he got another vitamin D.Should I keep giving it to him?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would give him one a & D a week and vit C daily....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Will do,going out to check him once more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He can have plain D daily and E every other day for a week and then once a week.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd follow Jill's advice....she knows more about goat nutrition than I do....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He's alert still,munching on hay and drank more electrolytes,he wont take plain warm or cold water..better just do what he likes. Going to pick up some hay that is more leafy, just for him.Thank you all for your wonderful advice and knowledge!it means alot to me for you all to share it with me and others!:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great, good work.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He started acting bucky,pee drinking again lol,however he wishes to show he feels better :wahoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Stay with the penicillin and the other treatments....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok!  day 3 of Penicillin..should I do 7 to be safe?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes...seven is good.Two shots a day.........don't forget the bcomplex!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Since he has improved on one shot every day these past 3 days,I'm keeping him at that  he also is still getting B complex,how long can I keep him on that? go a few days over when he's done with the penicillin?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

PenG should be given twice a day...if you only do it once, you risk making whatever he has resistant and stronger...he could initially improve and then get sicker again and it may not work giving the penicillin.....
Yes give bcomplex for a few days after penicillin is done.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

So can I do it twice a day for the last four days of it still?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

His temp is 96.9 F this morning,passing feces..they look alittle dry,still won't take plain water.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would act as if you are starting all over and do 2 times a day for 7 days at this point. He needs to be covered round the clock so do the shots as close to 12 hours apart as you can...keep a sweater on him, make sure it is dry and not wet. If you can do the heat lamp still, that would be good.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep giving him the electrolytes in the water....


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I was going off of this for dosage,because of his weight and size.

Kids:1-2ml SC (SQ) for baby goats (8-25lbs), 1 or 2 times daily.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to do 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok redoing his shots..2x 5 days..sound good?do the B complex until Sunday?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Then just keeping up with Vitains ect.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Will update on Sunday,have a nice week :razz:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given, do 2x a day for 5 to 7 days pen.

Sub temp isn't good, does he have any gut sounds, movement on the left side?
A heat lamp is wise while he is down. Or a sweater at minimum.

How is his lower inner eyelid coloring?

Vit B complex can be given daily if you wish, it is good for him. But also make sure, it is given after pen treatment is complete, after the 5 to 7 days.
Give Vit B for 3 to 4 days minimum, along with probiotics, so it can re-build the rumen. Or until his temp is normal.
Massage his left side, work the rumen.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Good advice given, do 2x a day for 5 to 7 days pen.
> 
> Sub temp isn't good, does he have any gut sounds, movement on the left side?
> A heat lamp is wise while he is down. Or a sweater at minimum.
> ...


Yep,it all sounds very good,he's chewing cud,watched him for a bit last night,saw the cud go down and come back up,he'd chew like he should,I hear good movement.
It's not bad,it's between b and c on the chart I'm looking at.

He's under a heat lamp and has sweater,
Today its very cold,had hopes of getting him out to move,but no such luck here with this wind.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

If they're a under what they should be,does this mean he has worms or something far worse is going on??


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

and I said I wasn't going to update anymore until Sunday!haha his eating is increasing more today,He gave my big doe (Sage) some tongue action when she came in the coop visit :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hannah21 said:


> If they're a under what they should be,does this mean he has worms or something far worse is going on??


It can, if he is a bit pale I would try to get a fecal sample into the vet in case. For worms and cocci. With him being so stressed it may be something to check.

Glad he is doing well otherwise.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good idea..if he is wormy should I deworm him or wait until he's finished with his shots??


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Last update..I swear!temp of 10.08 F!! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can get a fecal first, that would let us know, if there is a concern. 
I wouldn't just treat for worms unless we know there is an issue.

The temp, do you mean 100.8, by any chance.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is he tonight?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> If you can get a fecal first, that would let us know, if there is a concern.
> I wouldn't just treat for worms unless we know there is an issue.
> 
> The temp, do you mean 100.8, by any chance.


Oops!He'd be dead for sure..yep 100.8 F..tonight 101.70 F,I will get his poop checked this Friday.I put my girls in with him tonight,it will do him good,he needs that extra heat and company..he's eating and drinking on his own,I gave him a very small amount of grain and was excited when I gave it to him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is he up and about at all?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank goodness, LOL.

So glad he is doing well, good work.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep,more standing and making goatie sounds again lol..super bright and alert.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh and he's addicted to kelp now! lol..my new order should be here tomorrow,what do you guys think about Diamond V yeast?I might give it a try for him and my other two,if not my horses can have it.


"Diamond V Yeast is a feed supplement that is highly beneficial to all animals, including goats, chickens, dogs, cats, rabbits, camelids, horses, etc.... It is an added feed supplement that improves digestion, weight gain, milk production, body conditioning "


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He's without a heat lamp tonight,my other one depended on it too much last year,so I have to be careful,but it's pretty toasty with all three in there and has his sweater on yet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep a close eye on his temp!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Keep a close eye on his temp!


Will do,his guts are making good sounds tonight,eating like a cow as well!:leap:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Look who came out on his very own! he walked into the garage when I opened up the container to the grain HA!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Loading pictures


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Here he is!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

See..stuffing his face


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.  So cute.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

I heart happy endings  love how everybody pitches in. Guess it takes a village to raise a goat!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He looks so good tonight,he was out romancing Sage,she's too tall :lol:. I took off his sweater,I think he will end up living under a heat lamp this year,his coat isn't the greatest.I gave him a kiss out of happines tonight seeing he ate alot of hay while I was gone lol..even tho he's been drinking his pee


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

He did well without the sweater,no shivering,just eating and bright.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Job well done  Remember to finish his antibiotics and to give bcomplex and probiotics for four days after the last dose of antibiotic...


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

No worms!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

And at his age,can I still get him castrated??He's under a year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You can.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh OK,something I can't wait for this spring ! onder:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Last update on my fella,he's very good,eating/drinking ,started on a little bit of grain/sunflower seeds/Diamond V yeast and moving about.I got his one front and back hooves almost looking normal.Can I give vitamin D and C daily?still?finishing up the last of the Pro bios.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You can give d and c as long as you think he needs it...glad he is doing so well


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds awesome,I think I will just go ahead and keep giving it to him,he loves it!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

FINALLY!he's no longer walking on hoof wall!trimmed the rest of the overgrown wall off and he's walking much better.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

His hooves were much worse before I trimmed (First Picture)picture elf slippers :shocked: ..Second picture after! from the end of Oct to Dec took to get him walking almost normal,still bent at the knees..still giving vitamin D.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking better! Might have missed it, but has he had a copper bolus yet?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What an amazing journey! I'm late to this parade, so I read from the beginning...Ya'll did a tremendous job with this little boy! I learned so much from your comments and advice. Hannah21-- way to go, hanging in there with this little guy! Kudos to the community for pulling together and saving this little fellow! I LOVE this site!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

that looks like a serious mineral imbalance to me, but I am no expert..


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so glad I read this thread this morning! The new doe (Totsie -- 6 yr old Nubian) that many have helped me with in other threads has had very tender feet from the first day home (Dec 1). Because I've been treating other issues, and because she's obviously been so traumatized in the past, all I've been able to do with her hooves is to tip them a few days ago. After some time in a cleaner lot than she came from, I was able to inspect them and see serious overgrowth of the horn, which is covering about 1/2 of the sole of each clove in front (she won't let me lift the back). Her pasterns and cannon seem to be swollen at times....well, puffy at least. Today I was able to get her out of the paddock onto a concrete pad near the house, and what do you know if those front hooves -- the right one more so -- aren't beginning to roll out very much like this little goat! Not nearly as bad, of course! Her bone structure seems to be sound and straight, so I'd maybe liken it to a huge bunion...like she's walking on the bunion! No wonder the poor girl walks like she's foundered!

Does anyone know of a safe, non-Rx sedative that I might try to give her so I can trim these feet? My vision is not the best, and it takes me a moment to focus...so when she moves even a little I have to take that time again to refocus. Aaarrrgghhh! My biggest fear (other than doing nothing, which ain't gonna happen) is to re-traumatize her with a huge fight, and to make a cut that will hurt her worse. Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

lovinglife said:


> that looks like a serious mineral imbalance to me, but I am no expert..


You are right to some extent.The little guy has Rickets. Rickets can be from lack of calcium or from lack vitamin D preventing him from using the calcium. With the better feeding program and the vitamin therapy he may never be 100% but, he will be much more comfortable and live a happy life.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes agreed,it will take time for those minerals to change anything he's missing.I know the bend in his legs looks bad,I thought he was going to have to be put to sleep.He's keeping up with the other and eats/drinks perfectly.He's NOT in pain from what I can tell.I will attach a video of him walking,for him to go from unable to move to little runs I think he'll live just fine in life  .

I will look into copper bolusing him.


I see it says I made spelling mistakes,but I didn't lol


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

top_goat said:


> I'm so glad I read this thread this morning! The new doe (Totsie -- 6 yr old Nubian) that many have helped me with in other threads has had very tender feet from the first day home (Dec 1). Because I've been treating other issues, and because she's obviously been so traumatized in the past, all I've been able to do with her hooves is to tip them a few days ago. After some time in a cleaner lot than she came from, I was able to inspect them and see serious overgrowth of the horn, which is covering about 1/2 of the sole of each clove in front (she won't let me lift the back). Her pasterns and cannon seem to be swollen at times....well, puffy at least. Today I was able to get her out of the paddock onto a concrete pad near the house, and what do you know if those front hooves -- the right one more so -- aren't beginning to roll out very much like this little goat! Not nearly as bad, of course! Her bone structure seems to be sound and straight, so I'd maybe liken it to a huge bunion...like she's walking on the bunion! No wonder the poor girl walks like she's foundered!
> 
> Does anyone know of a safe, non-Rx sedative that I might try to give her so I can trim these feet? My vision is not the best, and it takes me a moment to focus...so when she moves even a little I have to take that time again to refocus. Aaarrrgghhh! My biggest fear (other than doing nothing, which ain't gonna happen) is to re-traumatize her with a huge fight, and to make a cut that will hurt her worse. Thanks!


Can two people hold her without making her fearful you think? more people to help,easier it will be..otherwise talk to your vet?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

His legs now.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Hannah21 said:


> His legs now.


Amazing improvement! Way to go!!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Hannah21 said:


> Can two people hold her without making her fearful you think? more people to help,easier it will be..otherwise talk to your vet?


My vet said I'd need to bring her in for them to sedate and observe her while I trim, but would I please wait till after the holidays as they have a number of staff taking time off now. Totally understandable. I'm going to try to get a few of the "hefty lads" from church to come over and help me. Ranching is one of the two primary components of our local economy, so just about every teenage boy knows livestock pretty well. A plus. But I still think it'll scare the daylights out of her. Still, I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to do a job that should have been done 3 months ago...know what I mean?

Do you think benedryl would be safe/effective to help take the edge off?


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

top_goat said:


> My vet said I'd need to bring her in for them to sedate and observe her while I trim, but would I please wait till after the holidays as they have a number of staff taking time off now. Totally understandable. I'm going to try to get a few of the "hefty lads" from church to come over and help me. Ranching is one of the two primary components of our local economy, so just about every teenage boy knows livestock pretty well. A plus. But I still think it'll scare the daylights out of her. Still, I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to do a job that should have been done 3 months ago...know what I mean?
> 
> Do you think benedryl would be safe/effective to help take the edge off?


Ah man,I know..with his,I was pretty much scared taking all that hoof off!wish I could come on over and help you!

I couldn't say I guess?it's safe for goats I know.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Hannah21 said:


> Ah man,I know..with his,I was pretty much scared taking all that hoof off!wish I could come on over and help you!
> 
> I couldn't say I guess?it's safe for goats I know.


I wish you could come also!!! Thanks for the empathy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Benedryl will not take the edge off. You could try herbs. I think bachs remedy is calming.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

3 years later and he is still thriving! He's done very well and is is still very healthy.I'm so thankful for this group.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear, thank you for the update.


----------

